# going to B&Q soon what do I need for a 4ft viv?



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hello,

Ive planned my design out I was looking to go to b&q on and buy a 8x4ft chipboard sheet (18mm thick) and I would get it cut in store (do i need to pay? to get it cut) so that's the wood done, right? :whistling2:
what varnish to treat the wood will I need?
do I need special screws for chipboard?
vents, I can buy some at my local reptile store or b&q.
do I need edging tape?
runners (ebay) glass (local glaziers) glass handles (ebay)
Im guessing I can get sillicon sealant at b&q
is chipboard okay? 
does anyone know where I could get glass cheapish? (whats better 4mm or 6mm?)

Iv'e probably missed stuff out, please tell me if i have any help or tips would be much appreciated:2thumb:


----------



## scad2k (Mar 13, 2006)

1.B&Q charge 50p per cut but the first few are free (3 or 4 i think).
2.Yacht varnish is commonly used but allow to dry for a few weeks to smell goes away.
3.You can get chipboard screws in b&q. Cant remember what ones i got but just ask them and they will show you.
4.Yea they do vents. I got some sliding vents that you can control humidity.
5.You will only need edging tape if your doing the laminate chipboard. Costs only a few £ and irons on.
6.You can get sealant but be careful what you get. Don't get anti mould stuff. Fish tank sealant is safest bet.
7.Yellow pages for glass place.Shop about as prices change from place to place. Go for 6mm because of the size of viv

Hope some of that helps. Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong on anything as I'm no expert.


----------



## Gentoo (Jul 6, 2010)

This is the sealant you need.
Professional Aquarium Silicone Sealant Pond Filter Tank on eBay (end time 13-Aug-10 16:07:59 BST)


----------



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

scad2k said:


> 1.B&Q charge 50p per cut but the first few are free (3 or 4 i think).
> 2.Yacht varnish is commonly used but allow to dry for a few weeks to smell goes away.
> 3.You can get chipboard screws in b&q. Cant remember what ones i got but just ask them and they will show you.
> 4.Yea they do vents. I got some sliding vents that you can control humidity.
> ...


 
This ^^

But, B&Q obviously have their favourites, because I didnt get any free cuts. :bash:


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for the comments


----------



## scad2k (Mar 13, 2006)

Lol i spent like £10 just on cuts last time. Thinks its 3 or 4 free at the Portsmouth one


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

what you need is somebody there who'll cut wood! not like me today with my 8x4 sheet of MDF waiting to be cut.... the bastards!!


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

chipboard is crap,i just built a big viv with 18mm plywood from B&Q,2 sheets for £26'ish each,first 4 cuts free but i got all my cuts for free,heres my effort...60"W x 24"D X 40"H


----------



## Gentoo (Jul 6, 2010)

chandelierman said:


> chipboard is crap,i just built a big viv with 18mm plywood from B&Q,2 sheets for £26'ish each,first 4 cuts free but i got all my cuts for free,heres my effort...60"W x 24"D X 40"H


That looks really nice. I think I'll use that instead.
I checked B&Q website, they have Temperate softwood ply and Temperate Hardwood ply. I figured yours is soft wood becuase of the price but just checking incase it's the other.


----------



## Asha (Mar 21, 2007)

With the melamine-faced contiboard stuff you don't need to varnish (that's the stuff shop-bought vivs are commonly made from).
B&Q can do it in beech and other colours but it can be pretty pricey, the white is cheapest but not exactly attractive.

B&Q sell circular vents too, but you will need a hole saw attachment for your drill to make the correct size hole for them.


I tried B&Q for wood last week when I built a baby boa rack and the price they gave me was ridiculous. Went to a local timber place in the end and their cuts were spot on to my measurements. 
Worth checking the Yellow Pages and calling a few places first to get some quotes.

Same goes for local glass suppliers. 4mm is fine for most smaller species, I would go with 6mm for things like boas and bigger.

Get the aquarium sealant stuff off ebay... dries clear and isn't toxic to animals.


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/470803-how-build-your-own-vivarium.html 

look on here showed me all i needed to know about building my own viv!


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

How much would it cost if i bought plywood and everything else?:whistling2: (approx)


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

Spencer95 said:


> How much would it cost if i bought plywood and everything else?:whistling2: (approx)


What is the dimensions of the viv you want to build? 4ft x ? x ?


----------

